# OK - who's PrinterElf?



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Own up! I've seen your writing style here, I'm sure of it.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

http://twitter.com/#!/printerelf/lists/memberships


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

cwaring said:


>


the stalwart chap over at the VM forums who is single handedly keeping his cool while assisting all and sundry.

me, i'm struggling to keep a civil tongue in my head at times


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Which is why I don't even *look* in there


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Its heavily infested with users who constantly ***** about it being different than V+, as though V+ was good 
Having had V+ since launch in 2006, I really don't see anything good about it at all compared to tivo.

BUT VM _have _said they're using that forum to base updates on:

http://community.virginmedia.com/t5...325/message-uid/691325/highlight/true#U691325


> we do use this forum to gauge priorities regarding feature development.
> 
> Nick Ontiveros
> TV Strategy, Digital Entertainment


so it would seem it pays to be a louder voice on there.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

That explains the pointless addition of 'reminders' then


----------

